# Athletes And Their Ridiculous Cars



## Darla (Jun 6, 2009)

*ridiculous dontchathink? *

*Athletes And Their Ridiculous Cars*

Posted by gibbs12 in Celebrity, Original Content, Sports

Thereâ€™s no sense in ranking which athletes have the best rides, since each of us John Doez have different taste in out-of-reach models. That said, itâ€™s always entertaining to see how different athletes choose spend their signing bonuses. Some go with classical choices, some with ghetto rides, and others with vehicles that would make Master P and his gold tank jealous. Check em out:

Derrick Roseâ€™s Maserati Gran Turismo:




Aresenal defender William Gallasâ€™ chrome Mercedes SLR Mclaren:



One of Darius Milesâ€™ many pimped rides:



Yes, thatâ€™s Benjamin Franklin smoking a joint on the hood:



Travis Outlawâ€™s 1996 Impala. His favorite drink is Ecto Cooler:



Devin Hesterâ€™s incognito mobile:



Lebron Jamesâ€™ Ferrari F430 Spider:



Darren Mcfaddenâ€™s car in college:



Alfonso Sorianoâ€™s H2 (yes, itâ€™s really his!):



It will also sonic boom your ass:



Tracy McGradyâ€™s Ferrari Spider 360:



Thomas Jones also has a 360 Spider:



For more athlete car action, check out The Angry Tâ€™s Top 10 Tricked Out Athleteâ€™s Cars.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2009)

Those are nice cars. Sadly, I only recognized one athlete - Lebron James


----------



## Darla (Jun 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those are nice cars. Sadly, I only recognized one athlete - Lebron James I know why, there is not a hockey player among them. Don't those guys go bling? most of them are football, basketball or baseball players.
actually it is all over the top.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2009)

Emery drove a white Hummer, when he played in Ottawa. Crosby has a black pick up truck. And Niedermeyer of the Anaheim Ducks drives a hybrid - but he said it was to help him get to and from games faster.


----------



## Darla (Jun 6, 2009)

sorry but Hummers were like five years ago and those others are not bling!


----------



## mariascreek (Jun 7, 2009)

cheesy and lame.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 7, 2009)

Interesting...im not gonna be a hater and diss them, its done alot in the south, everyone has a toy they like to play with I guess....


----------



## Ricci (Jun 7, 2009)

Ridiculous? Hmm i love them cars


----------



## Darla (Jun 7, 2009)

Ridiculous in that they are over the top


----------



## Ricci (Jun 7, 2009)

ahh like ridiculously nice lol

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ridiculous in that they are over the top


----------



## Ozee (Jun 7, 2009)

The chome is nice. So are the spiders.

I don't really know why the bigger wheels then cars? Meant to be mini monster trucks? lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't really know why the bigger wheels then cars? Meant to be mini monster trucks? lol lol that was what i was thinking.


----------



## dgint608 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some of those cars look ridiculous. Why have a chrome car??

Lebron James' car is Nice! I also wouldn't mind driving the Maserati


----------



## jodevizes (Jun 18, 2009)

Some great cars ruined. A load of the Manchester United players have Navigators or the Cadillac version, along of course with their Ferarris and Bentleys.

I just wish Id have known that you could have earned so much money hitting balls about. Those bastard teachers told me that I wouldn't get anywhere if I didn't study.LOL


----------



## bCreative (Jun 18, 2009)

Tracy McGrady looks like he can't even fit into his car.


----------



## Karren (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd take a few of those!! Orange is my favorite color behind pink..


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmm, some of those look similar to what passes thru here on weekend nights lol. Big wheels aren't my thing. A couple months ago, I was driving to work and this regular old school impala was at an even higher level than I was in my Xterra, and my car's kinda high lol. I'd just be worried about tipping over.


----------

